# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Id for voting

## zaggahamma

Can't believe there are opponents to laws requiring id to VOTE! Can I get a x2!

----------


## zaggahamma

geeeesh

guess i shoulda posted something like whats the best injectible steroid or can i drink winny...at least would have got some shit talk

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I suppose if you need ID to buy alcohol, access your bank account or use your debit card, you shouldn't get offended if you are expected to show ID to vote. 

I didn't even see your original post this morning. I have been pretty absent the past week.

----------


## blacksmoke

I guess they figure voter turnout is bad enough and needing ID would make it worse?

----------


## gixxerboy1

i agree. Whats to stop me from voting multiple times under different names

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> i agree. Whats to stop me from voting multiple times under different names


Wait...I know...

Maybe ID?

----------


## Nooomoto

I have an id so I have no problem with it. The only people I see having a problem with it are people with no id and those seeking to commit voter fraud, like acorn.

----------


## spywizard

the dems are fighting it left and right.. always do..

In minnesota you can register the day of voting, and without id.. all you need is someone to vouch for you.. 

"Yea, I know Jose"

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## Testosterone.

Oh NO! Now you have to show an ID to vote?!?! How will all those illegal immigrants vote now...

----------


## BrownGirl

I don't get what the big deal is about showing ID. If you have one, show it. It's not that hard! I swear, people consider even the most basic things as inconvenient. If showing ID will help stop voter fraud, then I'm all for it. If you don't have one, then you shouldn't be voting.

----------


## gearbox

I think showing id is a great idea!!!

----------


## fit2bOld

Will only suppress the black latino and elderly vote, there is no proof of any voter fraud in the United States.. We lazy ass americans can barely muster up a meager 30% voter turn out and we want to make it even harder.. People in other countries line up for days to exercise their right to vote, other countries fine you for not voting.....
What a crock of bull if you wish to buy into that. Corporations are people to my friends what a bunch of horse hockey. Get big business and the church out of government then we might have something.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Will only suppress the black latino and elderly vote, there is no proof of any voter fraud in the United States.. We lazy ass americans can barely muster up a meager 30% voter turn out and we want to make it even harder.. People in other countries line up for days to exercise their right to vote, other countries fine you for not voting.....
> What a crock of bull if you wish to buy into that. Corporations are people to my friends what a bunch of horse hockey. Get big business and the church out of government then we might have something.


what do those black and latino ppl that u speak of use to cash their checks or whatever else requiring id...how r they going to get to the polls?

Church is pretty much out of government dont you think? or is In God we trust on our currency a bit too harsh for you?

----------


## Testosterone.

> Will only suppress the black latino and elderly vote, there is no proof of any voter fraud in the United States.. We lazy ass americans can barely muster up a meager 30% voter turn out and we want to make it even harder.. People in other countries line up for days to exercise their right to vote, other countries fine you for not voting.....
> What a crock of bull if you wish to buy into that. Corporations are people to my friends what a bunch of horse hockey. Get big business and the church out of government then we might have something.




An Id showing you are american, of legal age should be shown to vote.


my 2 cents

----------


## Nooomoto

> there is no proof of any voter fraud in the United States..


So the four guys that just pleaded guilty to voter fraud in NY are what?

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2011...o-voter-fraud/

----------


## Eddie_m63

> So the four guys that just pleaded guilty to voter fraud in NY are what?
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2011...o-voter-fraud/


Democrats.

----------


## Armykid93

democrats make me laugh. I love the fact that so many people on this forum hate bs like I do and dems love to create it

----------


## Times Roman

think this through....

who would be against the ID to vote law?

who wouldn't have a valid Id, (what demographic) and would WANT to vote?

and which party would they vote for?

----------


## Armykid93

> think this through....
> 
> who would be against the ID to vote law?
> 
> who wouldn't have a valid Id, (what demographic) and would WANT to vote?
> 
> and which party would they vote for?


Illegal immigrants and they're criminal assess would vote for liberals because those are the people that "care" about them. What a disgusting joke.

----------


## Coolhand5599

> Can't believe there are opponents to laws requiring id to VOTE! Can I get a x2!


X 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00 0,000.00. This is the single most ignorant dispute

----------


## Armykid93

> X 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00 0,000.00. This is the single most ignorant dispute


Times 2 on that post haha

----------


## Armykid93

Its because we are all racist awful people.

----------


## zaggahamma

Can't let em keep using the racist card for everything

----------


## Nooomoto

I have to show ID to get into a bar, to buy alcohol sometimes, to use my credit card, to buy a weapon...but yeah don't worry about that whole voting thing. Some logic, huh?

----------


## Armykid93

> I have to show ID to get into a bar, to buy alcohol sometimes, to use my credit card, to buy a weapon...but yeah don't worry about that whole voting thing. Some logic, huh?


Lol makes perfect sense to me. We need illegals to be able to vote readily in this country so more liberals get elected

----------


## gixxerboy1

> think this through....
> 
> who would be against the ID to vote law?
> *
> who wouldn't have a valid Id, (what demographic) and would WANT to vote?*
> 
> and which party would they vote for?


i'm not saying im not for having ID. But just answering your question.
seniors. My grandma wouldnt have an ID. She never drove. My grandfather was scared of flying so she never got a plane and needed one. She lives in NJ and to get one in NJ there is a points system of things you would need to get an ID. There is no way my grandma could produce enough paperwork to get one

----------


## zaggahamma

> i'm not saying im not for having ID. But just answering your question.
> seniors. My grandma wouldnt have an ID. She never drove. My grandfather was scared of flying so she never got a plane and needed one. She lives in NJ and to get one in NJ there is a points system of things you would need to get an ID. There is no way my grandma could produce enough paperwork to get one


not to be insensitive but i would have to think not only is your grandmothers case rare as I'd is required for so many things but i see your point as my mom has an expired ID & doesn't drive luckily they didn't care or look and that made 2 votes for Newt in Florida LOL...Dayam...o well he's coming back again! Well back on topic...my mom would gladly give up her vote for that law to b passed as like I said it would be rare and MOST that didn't have ID prolly could care less about voting and the law will do way more good and don't believe u said she couldn't get an ID ...just a lil hassel?
Just my .o2
I'm sure u agree

----------


## gixxerboy1

> not to be insensitive but i would have to think not only is your grandmothers case rare as I'd is required for so many things but i see your point as my mom has an expired ID & doesn't drive luckily they didn't care or look and that made 2 votes for Newt in Florida LOL...Dayam...o well he's coming back again! Well back on topic...my mom would gladly give up her vote for that law to b passed as like I said it would be rare and MOST that didn't have ID prolly could care less about voting and the law will do way more good and *don't believe u said she couldn't get an ID ...just a lil hassel*?
> Just my .o2
> I'm sure u agree


it probably would be impossible for her or take months and a decent amount of cash. NJ is tuff on what they take to give an id. Everything has to be original docs or certified repla***ents and you need multiple documents. So she would need the birth certificate, marriage license to prove name change, and other paperwork. 

i really dont know how rare that is for older people. And alot of older people vote.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh i know more like a big hassel....similar to talking to a customer service agent to ask about your phone bill..they ask for your first born to prove u r who u say u r

----------


## Armykid93

Never thought about seniors not having am id but that makes sense

----------


## fit2bOld

> So the four guys that just pleaded guilty to voter fraud in NY are what?
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2011...o-voter-fraud/


White collar crime not grandma and her ethnic neighbors casting a vote

----------


## Flagg

> not to be insensitive but i would have to think not only is your grandmothers case rare as I'd is required for so many things but i see your point as my mom has an expired ID & doesn't drive luckily they didn't care or look and that made 2 votes for Newt in Florida LOL...Dayam...o well he's coming back again! Well back on topic...my mom would gladly give up her vote for that law to b passed as like I said it would be rare and MOST that didn't have ID prolly could care less about voting and the law will do way more good and don't believe u said she couldn't get an ID ...just a lil hassel?
> Just my .o2
> I'm sure u agree


How is his grandmothers case rare? Every generation has an ever growing ageing population.

----------


## zaggahamma

> How is his grandmothers case rare? Every generation has an ever growing ageing population.


maybe rare is the wrong word..very low percent?

either way do you not think the dems want illegals to vote? do you think illegals should vote?

this is the only thing this debate is about that i can see

----------


## Flagg

I agree it's a good idea as it would ensure "credible" votes, but it's a slippery slope in the sense of what do you do about people that have been born in the USA, but are practically recluses that have never needed ID in their whole lives, but are patriotic voters. 

The only way this would work is if it was compulsory for all American citizens to have an ID card, but then that opens up a can of worms for tin foil hat wearers that think stuff like that is all about control. 

But that's the only way this system would work while eliminating the votes of illegal immigrants.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh usually you cant make everyone happy but illegals should not be voting

for comedic purposes i even like it when the idea of a lil quiz before voting comes up ...just a light lil political quiz that you should REALLY know to have an idea who/what your voting for..not just listening to what your friends and family or favorite celebrity says

----------


## spywizard

> Will only suppress the black latino and elderly vote, there is no proof of any voter fraud in the United States.. We lazy ass americans can barely muster up a meager 30% voter turn out and we want to make it even harder.. People in other countries line up for days to exercise their right to vote, other countries fine you for not voting.....
> What a crock of bull if you wish to buy into that. Corporations are people to my friends what a bunch of horse hockey. Get big business and the church out of government then we might have something.


yes there is, a group here in minnesota showed a woman voted 2x in different precincts, .. seems she did it intentionally too..

----------


## spywizard

you have to have ID to buy cigarettes and alcohol, but to have a voice in who makes laws and taxe, anyone that shows up can do that.?? right??

----------


## AndrewD54

"Our republic will last until the congress realizes they can bribe the people with their own money"

----------

